# Smok Minos



## Jan (31/8/16)

Just watched IndoorSmokers review looks very nice. 

http://www.smoktech.com/atomizer/minos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (1/9/16)

Soon I will find out first hand bwahahahaha  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan (1/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Soon I will find out first hand bwahahahaha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Please keep us posted


----------

